# Wood in Pine Creek



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

On Sunday there was a log blocking the sneak at the hole on the left. The far left sneak was also partially blocked by the log. The normal line was clean. It may have already flushed, but check it out if you're going to sneak Moonpie!


----------

